# First Edition Hot Peel



## zas (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm printing white on an antique cherry red Gildan crew neck. First Edition is recommending that I use cold peel because the red will show through if I use hot. Has anybody used white ink hot peel from First Edition on a similar color garment? How were the results? I think their cold peel is too thick so I would prefer to use hot, but I don't want a poor outcome.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They are probably correct. The question is, does it matter if it shows through? I have many customers that would rather have a lighter layer of ink with color coming through than a heavy layer of pure white.


----------

